# Feeling Nostalgic



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to say this, but I am agreeing with many others when I say that I am not enjoying the forum as much as before, I know it is faster and some of the wrinkles are fixed,We even now have 4 wheels !! but I much prefer the old layout of the main page.Easy to read the list of threads and see at a glance what the current 40 threads are, who posted etc.Room to have stickies of importance displayed for immediate attention.Rallies information to hand.
The current layout apart from the heading, is very basic and in my opinion cheap and belittling the standing this Forum has gained over the last 10 years.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup, plus one on those sentiments, it was laid out by Stevie Wonder, with his hands tied, in the dark, on a wet blustery night.

I won't start on my opinion of the attitude of the admin brothers.


----------



## jdkontiki (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup I agree as well, prefer the original layout. This just nor do it for me now.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I offer this comment with no angst or criticism of anyone but ... I've been looking at the fun site recently and starting to think that it's not such a bad place after all ...:surprise:


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Same here, its just not the same I do not want to keep checking and ticking boxes to use the forum and I have been looking on Fun.
There are less interesting posts than before most are about problems with the site.
The new owners must see they have less posts and members.


----------

